# Fiber Festivals in 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

These are a few dates I've found on the back of a flyer. It is by all means not all inclusive. Please add to this list if you know of some fiber even in your community. We need to share so we all can participate
*****************************************************************************


March
24 - Black Swamp Spinners Market Day, Bowling Green, Ohio

April
14-15 - Greencastle Fiber Fest., Greencastle, IN
28-29 - IN Fiber & Music Fest., Charlestown, IN

May
19-20 - Sheep & Wool Festival, Waybsburg, PA
26-27 - Great Lakes Fiber Fest., Wooster, OH

June
1-3 - Woodsock-CSM Retreat, Coleman, MI
9-10 - Iowa Sheep & Wool Fest, Adel, Iowa

July
28-29 - Castle Farm Fiber Fest, Charlevoix, MI

August
4 - Island Art Fair, Grand Ledge, MI
18-19 - Mid-Ohio Fiber Festival, Newark, OH
Michigan Fiber Festival, Allegan County Fairgrounds, Allegan, MI

September
7-9 - WI Sheep & Wool Fest, Jefferson, WI
15-16 - A Wool Gathering, Yellow Springs, OH
29-30 - Shenandoah Valley Fiber Festival, Ruritan Fairgrounds, Berryville, VA

October
6-7 - Fall Fiber Festival, Montpelier Station, VA
13 - Demo - Ledge Craft, Grand Ledge, MI
(Fall Island Festival)
26-28 - SAFF, Ashville, NC
TBD - Fiber in the Boro, Murfreesboro, TN

November
TBD - Deercamp- CSM retreat, Coleman, MI
15-17 - WAFA HolidaySale, Kalamazoo, MI
24 - Spinner's Flock Sale, Ann Arbor, MI


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Olds College Fibre Week! 

Not yer average fibre festival.

This year we have Donna Druchunas, Stephanie Gaustad, and Deb Robson (of the Fleece and Fibre Sourcebook) *all at once*! Plus a bunch of other talented instructors. The focus is on classes - one day, half day, full week - and there is a merchant mall, too, and a silent auction for fleeces, and ... and well, I'll be there!

And Franco, this year there is a whole day class just on sprang!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> 26-27 - Great Lakes Fiber Fest., Wooster, OH
> 
> 18-19 - Mid-Ohio Fiber Festival, Newark, OH


Wow, I knew about the first one, but that second one may be closer. Thanks!! I will look it up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I hope everyone finds a fiber event near to them to attend this year.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Northern Michigan Lamb and Wool Festival September 29-30


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

April 14 Stephensen County Fiber Art Fair Cedarville, IL 

June 22-24 Midwest Fiber & Folk Art Fair Grayslake, IL 

October 20 Bishop Hill Spin In Galva, IL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That Grayslake one is only about 3 hours away, hmmmm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> That Grayslake one is only about 3 hours away, hmmmm.


It's also the same weekend as my Homesteading Weekend :awh:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm on my phone so can't post the link. But I'll be attending the Yellowrose fiber fest. In Seguin Texas the weekend of April 21st.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here you got Hercsmama. Yellow Rose Fiber Producers Fiesta


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks MW!


----------

